# what it sounds like when clouds collide....



## Soocom1 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 6, 2020)

I could take pics of cool clouds all day.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 6, 2020)

I could give an anecdote about clouds colliding in the 70's but wont (LSD).  However, this picture reminded me of that particular occasion........far out man


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Space Face said:


> I could give an anecdote about clouds colliding in the 70's but wont (LSD).  However, this picture reminded me of that particular occasion........far out man


Groovy!!! 

Dig?


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 6, 2020)

I love cloud shots, I have a bunch.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 6, 2020)

I love clouds too.  Sometimes I have to remind myself that I am driving.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 7, 2020)

CherylL said:


> I love clouds too.  Sometimes I have to remind myself that I am driving.



Funny that you said that. A few weeks ago I was driving up IH 75 with a friend when I spotted a hole in the clouds with those beautiful rays of light coming through. I pointed it out to my friend who was in the passenger seat and told him what a great shot it would make and he asked me if I wanted him to steer for me while I gazed at the cloud.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 7, 2020)

Space Face said:


> I could give an anecdote about clouds colliding in the 70's but wont (LSD).  However, this picture reminded me of that particular occasion........far out man



Is that to say you were the poster guy for MK Ultra? 

You would've been kind of like the Marlboro Man, only cooler .... and trippier.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 7, 2020)

Never heard of  MK Ultra and I believe the Marlboro man died an unpleasant death so, no neither


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 7, 2020)

I actually shot this on my Motorola g7. 

during the day we get two breaks at work. Sometimes Ill go out and lay down on the concrete bench in summer to cook myself. (The AC can actually work TOO well at times) So I have to go outside and thaw out. 

When doing that, I like to lay down, look up and watch everything from pollen spores floating by to birds, planes, alien spacecraft, etc. The clouds at times have their lacy interconnected shapes to them and the deep blue sky just pops out. The photograph simply doesn't do it justice. 

This photo I took because the clouds were doing a dance and getting so close to each other but would dissipate before actually touching. 
I am hoping to capture some of the lacy aspects soon as we get into fall. That's when the clouds start taking on the greyish -winter aspect and with the SW the way it is, the sky becomes crystal clear with its own unique NM style character.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 7, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Never heard of  MK Ultra and I believe the Marlboro man died an unpleasant death so, no neither



Google Mk Ultra, then you'll understand.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 7, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of  MK Ultra and I believe the Marlboro man died an unpleasant death so, no neither
> ...




I did.


----------

